# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Τηλεφωνίας & Gadgets >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Πωλείται θερμόμετρο μετώπου PIC Thermodelicate

## petros32

Πωλείται το εικονιζόμενο θερμόμετρο μετώπου, αγορασμένο 49 ευρώ από φαρμακείο.
Ο λόγος που δίνεται είναι καθώς δεν είναι τόσο αξιόπιστο. Μπορεί να φταίει και το ότι το έχω δοκιμάσει σε δωμάτιο με το air condition στους 26 βαθμούς ντάλα καλοκαίρι.  :Cool: 
Δίνεται στα 10 ευρώ για όποιον το θέλει για οποιονδήποτε λόγο. Μπαταρία φουλ.

Παραλαβή από Περιστέρι / Λόφο Αξιωματικών.

----------

